# Aydek Babakhani College of Natural Sciences and Mathematics



## Alexius I

Hello to everyone in the forum. The phrase in the title has no fitted context per say. It would just be a name. I am fumbling with an idea, which includes me starting my own online college of the sciences. I have to come up with a name, and since I admire Latin, I just wanted to know its equivalent (might be useful in creating a seal and so on). The phrase in the title is the name I have come up with. Basically, the name includes what the school is about and it's in honor of my mother. With the help of other Latin speaking folks, this are the two translations we have come up with:


_Collegium Aydekae Babakhanicum Scientiarum Naturalium et Artis Mathematicae_, or

_Collegium Aydekae Babakhanis Scientiarum Naturalium et Artis Mathematicae

_I think we got the grammar and context down (really not sure), but it's also the name. I am having a hard time fitting a non-Latin name and last name into the Latin phrase and make it genitive 

I hope the Latin experts here can help


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Aydek Babakhani collegium naturalium atque matemathicarum scientiarum*. 
(Las mayúsculas se pueden usar, como en las frases que propones, pero debes saber que es una costumbre de lenguas germánicas, no del latín que, o escribe todo en mayúsculas o, mas tarde, todo en minúsculas, hasta el equilibrio actual que se gestó tras largos siglos de confusión.)
Los nombres de lenguas modernas no se adaptan a los morfemas de caso del latín. 
No veo tampoco la introducción de _ars, artis_, cuando la matemática ya no es un arte de cálculo, sino una verdadera ciencia como las naturales.
Espera más propuestas, seguramente más elegantes que la mía y con otros criterios.
Salutem plurimam!


----------



## Alexius I

XiaoRoel said:


> *Aydek Babakhani collegium naturalium atque matemathicarum scientiarum*.
> (Las mayúsculas se pueden usar, como en las frases que propones, pero debes saber que es una costumbre de lenguas germánicas, no del latín que, o escribe todo en mayúsculas o, mas tarde, todo en minúsculas, hasta el equilibrio actual que se gestó tras largos siglos de confusión.)
> Los nombres de lenguas modernas no se adaptan a los morfemas de caso del latín.
> No veo tampoco la introducción de _ars, artis_, cuando la matemática ya no es un arte de cálculo, sino una verdadera ciencia como las naturales.
> Espera más propuestas, seguramente más elegantes que la mía y con otros criterios.
> Salutem plurimam!




Hi, XiaoRoel. Sorry my Spanish is not so great, but I was able to translate a bit  

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I don't mind if the phrase is not to stylish. As long as it is grammatically correct and it fits the context of being a "name of a institution." I wouldn't mind if someone says it's not stylish; as long as they don't says that it's grammatically incorrect  or doesn't fit the context!

Well, I was thinking that 1 +1 = 2 is not much of science or natural, but when I think about it, I can see that like R and K selected organisms, that are selected by nature, based on how many offspring they produce, and genotypical frequencies and how they change and are maintained as part of nature; and we have only learned to quantify them. Numbers were part of nature even before man, and even include us (7 billion people on the planet). Population density and density-dependent factors... this are natural phenomenon that we give numbers to in order to try to explain them. Quantity is not a man made product; it is natural! 

And I don't mind if the name is left with the normal spelling. I would actually prefer that  But does it come in front of, Or after collegium? 

I know about the capital letters... In my western civilization classes I have seen classic Latin tablets from the Roman Republic and later Empire that are entirly in capital letters. I will keep that in mind when printing the name or making seals *

*Thank you for your time and translation, XiaoRoel
_TU QUOQUE SALUTEM PLURIMAM_ (I hope I said that right )


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo primero el _nombre de tu madre_, que, al ser _complemento de nombre de_ todo el sintagma _collegium… scientiarum_. En la posición de los _CN el latín sigue el mismo orden del inglés_ (en _collegium + CN_, en orden inverso, el orden se debe a que _collegium + CN en genitivo_, como nombre de institución, de algo permanente y que se se produce con regularidad, es una _fórmula fija_ y se da en nombres de cargos, instituciones, técnicas, etc.
En la fórmula de saludo, despedida (o brindis) el pronombre _*tu*_ debe ir en dativo, caso del OI: *tibi*.

Mayúsculas: *
AYDEK BABAKHANI COLLEGIVM NATVRALIVM ATQVE MATEMATHICARVM SCIENTIARVM. *(En el abecedario latino _no existen la U ni la v_, *sólo V y u*; la _v y la U_ que se llaman _letras ramistas_, ya que las fijó _Pierre de la Ramée_, en latín _Petrus Ramus_, son del s. XV.)


----------



## Alexius I

XiaoRoel said:


> Lo primero el _nombre de tu madre_, que, al ser _complemento de nombre de_ todo el sintagma _collegium… scientiarum_. En la posición de los _CN el latín sigue el mismo orden del inglés_ (en _collegium + CN_, en orden inverso, el orden se debe a que _collegium + CN en genitivo_, como nombre de institución, de algo permanente y que se se produce con regularidad, es una _fórmula fija_ y se da en nombres de cargos, instituciones, técnicas, etc.
> En la fórmula de saludo, despedida (o brindis) el pronombre _*tu*_ debe ir en dativo, caso del OI: *tibi*.
> 
> Mayúsculas: *
> AYDEK BABAKHANI COLLEGIVM NATVRALIVM ATQVE MATEMATHICARVM SCIENTIARVM. *(En el abecedario latino _no existen la U ni la v_, *sólo V y u*; la _v y la U_ que se llaman _letras ramistas_, ya que las fijó _Pierre de la Ramée_, en latín _Petrus Ramus_, son del s. XV.)



Hello, XiaoRoel. I tried to translate the top phrase, but this time not so successful  Also, I don't know what you mean by "CN." But I didn't know you're a Latin professor  You probably know this stuff like the back of your hand  But, I have one question. Why can I not use _et_ instead of _atque_? Doesn't the latter mean "and even" and the earlier just means "and?" I am a bit confused on this part. Is it about the context of the phrase? 


Alexie


----------



## Alexius I

XiaoRoel, how about the dots. Would it be appropriate to right the phrase with the dots, such as in this way: 

_AYDEK•BABAKHANI•COLLEGIVM•NATVRALIVM•ATQVE•MATEMATHICARVM•SCIENTIARVM_. 

Please let me know. Thanks. Alexie


----------



## XiaoRoel

That's OK.


----------



## Alexius I

XiaoRoel said:


> That's OK.





Thanks, XiaoRoel. I'll wait a couple more days to see if anyone else has something to add, but this looks excellent so far  You did a good job


----------



## Alexius I

XiaoRoel said:


> That's OK.



XiaoRoel, I was just speaking with my Western Civilization History professor (who studied Latin as well, but not an expert), and showed him the phrase, and he says that everything is perfect, except the _ATQVE_ part. He says that ATQUE sounds as if the following word is more important than the one preceding it (so mathematics is more important than natural). This is what he suggests: 

_AYDEK BABAKHANI COLLEGIVM NATVRALVM _MATEMATICA  SCIENTIAQVE. 

However, he is not sure and says to follow it up with Latin experts, so here I am   Let me know what you think of this translation. Thanks. Alexie


----------



## fdb

Your professor does not know any Latin. Listen to XiaoRoel.


----------



## Alexius I

fdb said:


> Your professor does not know any Latin. Listen to XiaoRoel.




I know, fdb. He said he wasn't sure. He teaches history of ancient civilizations, specially of Rome and Greece, but he says he is no expert. His translation is nice, but I just want the name to be incorporated into the phrase. I have not seen a college seal that has the name before _collegium_ (or _collegii_). Even if it's not declined (or Latinized), I want to be connected with the phrase. it would be nice if it was Latinized and made into either a genitive or adjective. 

I am going to get in touch with a Latin professor that teaches Latin at Cambridge's Queen's College. I will give him XiaoRoel's phrase and see if he can somehow incorporate the name into the phrase.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No voy aquí, y menos dada la interferencia  entre inglés (que no manejo ni siquiera regularmente) y español que lía mucho la comunicación.
Voy a explicarme con brevedad:
Los nombres propios _no latinos_ no se deben latinizar, ni los apellidos modernos. Este es el uso en dedicatorias y demás textos "lapidarios" entre los clasicistas actuales. Al ser complemento del nombre de todo el sintagma _collegium… scientiarum_, según el orden latino debe anteceder el nombre propio (no creo elegante ponerlo en cursiva, pero _de_ _gustibus non est disputandum_). Además, estilísticamente, se resalta el nombre propio dentro del sintagma.
En cuanto a *atque* reproduzco lo que por MP le dije ya a _Alexius I_:
En latín *et* une, en _general_, cualquier elemento de la frase con otro de igual valor sintáctico o dos sintagmas del mismo tipo. -*que* une _ cosas que son como partes de un todo_: *Senatus Populusque *_*Romanum *_significa exactamente '*el estado* romano'. Para elementos que están relacionados por el significado, pero sin ser parte de un todo conceptual, que es el caso que nos ocupa, se usa *atque*.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings, all round.

Xiao is (as usual) right in most things, but when he suggests (# 2, 4) 





> *AYDEK BABAKHANI COLLEGIVM NATVRALIVM ATQVE MATEMATHICARVM SCIENTIARVM*



he misses "MATHEMATICARVM". This would be a grievous mistake in any formally academic context. (It's originally Greek, μαθηματικ-)

Good luck.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Scholiast said:


> Greetings, all round.
> 
> Xiao is (as usual) right in most things, but when he suggests (# 2, 4)
> 
> he misses "MATHEMATICARVM". This would be a grievous mistake in any formally academic context. (It's originally Greek, μαθηματικ-)
> 
> Good luck.


Fué un evidente _lapsus_. Ni me fijé en la falta de ortografía. Debe escribirse *mathematicarum*, en mayúsculas *MATHEMATICARVM*.
Muchas gracias, amigo Scholiast por hacerlo notar.
La próxima vez revisaré el mensaje original.
Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.


----------



## Alexius I

XiaoRoel said:


> No voy aquí, y menos dada la interferencia  entre inglés (que no manejo ni siquiera regularmente) y español que lía mucho la comunicación.
> Voy a explicarme con brevedad:
> Los nombres propios _no latinos_ no se deben latinizar, ni los apellidos modernos. Este es el uso en dedicatorias y demás textos "lapidarios" entre los clasicistas actuales. Al ser complemento del nombre de todo el sintagma _collegium… scientiarum_, según el orden latino debe anteceder el nombre propio (no creo elegante ponerlo en cursiva, pero _de_ _gustibus non est disputandum_). Además, estilísticamente, se resalta el nombre propio dentro del sintagma.
> En cuanto a *atque* reproduzco lo que por MP le dije ya a _Alexius I_:
> En latín *et* une, en _general_, cualquier elemento de la frase con otro de igual valor sintáctico o dos sintagmas del mismo tipo. -*que* une _ cosas que son como partes de un todo_: *Senatus Populusque *_*Romanum *_significa exactamente '*el estado* romano'. Para elementos que están relacionados por el significado, pero sin ser parte de un todo conceptual, que es el caso que nos ocupa, se usa *atque*.



Okay, thanks XiaoRoel. I am using that phrase for now and investigating it a bit more. I have contacted a Latin professor at Cambridge so lets see what he says.


----------



## Alexius I

Scholiast said:


> Greetings, all round.
> 
> Xiao is (as usual) right in most things, but when he suggests (# 2, 4)
> 
> he misses "MATHEMATICARVM". This would be a grievous mistake in any formally academic context. (It's originally Greek, μαθηματικ-)
> 
> Good luck.



Hi, Scholiast. What do you mean he missed it. It's there, in number 2 and 4??? Do you mean that it is Greek and not Latin? I don't get this, or he misspelled it or some other thing?


----------



## Scholiast

To Alexius I, with ref. to post 9 in this Thread

Apologies, of course, for not making myself clear. As Xiao wrote in his gentlemanly note (no 14 in this thread), "Matemath-" is wrong.

The word is "Mathematics", and is originally from the Greek μαθηματικά.

I hope this clarifies.


----------



## Alexius I

Oh ok... I got it. Thanks.


----------



## Alexius I

Okay, according to a Latin professor at Cambridge's Queen's College, this is how the phrase should be translated:

_COLLEGIVM BABAKHANIANVM  SCIENTIARVM NATVRALIVM AC MATHEMATICARVM_. He says that the name should  be used as an adjective, and I should use AC for and. Anyhow, thanks for all the help gentlemen


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con todos mis respetos hacia el colega inglés que ejerce en Cambridge y, como él sabrá, no existe una "regla" en la repartición de los alomorfos ac y atque ante consonante y vocal, no hay más que una tendencia o una mayor frecuencia de uso, nunca una interdicción. Para mí pertenece a lo estilístico, mis oídos neolatinos (no germánicos) me dicen que atque suena mejor en el sintagma nominal que te propuse,
Creo que estilísticamente, escribiendo en 2012 un sintagma nominal latino para ser título de una institución, el uso del nombre propio como adjetivo, no deja de ser un estilo obsoleto. Por principio filológico, bien establecido en la estilística moderna los nombre propios no se adaptan, como en este caso pretende el adjetivo babakhanicum, sino que se conserva y en este caso de valor adjetivo se situa en el lugar en que estaría un genitivo (si fuese latín) o un complemento del nombre sintagmático introducido por el morfema de en las lenguas neolatinas: en latín antecedería al núcleo del sintagma, collegium, en lenguas romances lo sucedería.
La adpatación de nombres propios en traducciones o escritos en una lengua dada es de otros tiempos y no responde a la elegancia estilística actual.
Un saludo para tí, y para mi colega de Cambridge.

No hay que recalcar que me parece más elegante mi redacción.


----------



## Alexius I

Thanks, XiaoRoel. I might be dropping the mathematics part, so the etque part may go, and I want the name to be Latinized and part of the Phrase. I will consider both of your phrases for my final choice =) Thank you very much  I have a new phrase for my herbarium label and I will post that very soon  So it's not over, and I need more help


----------

